# Contoller questions.



## HermanSS (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi, im a student in high school currently converting a 1998 Ford Ranger into a EV. we decided to go with a AC50 / controller. The controller is a Curtis Controller 1238-7501.

What are the outputs of this controller?
amp/h, wattage, etc all the more info we can get will make this easyer on us.


----------



## ga2500ev (Apr 20, 2008)

HermanSS said:


> Hi, im a student in high school currently converting a 1998 Ford Ranger into a EV. we decided to go with a AC50 / controller. The controller is a Curtis Controller 1238-7501.
> 
> What are the outputs of this controller?
> amp/h, wattage, etc all the more info we can get will make this easyer on us.


A bit of advice: you should do what any of us would do anyway. A classic phrase in today's world is "Google is your friend." Did you put "Curtis 1238 controller specification" into a search engine? I did and these items popped up:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/curtis-1238-ac-controller-setup-38069.html
 
http://curtisinstruments.com/index.cfm%3Ffuseaction%3DcProducts.dspProductCategory%26catID%3D

When you get a chance,, take a look at the piece "How to ask questions the smart way." by Eric S. Raymond. It talks about how to get the most out of interrogative interactions with technical people.

Good luck with your project.

ga2500ev


----------



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

I can provide you with all the help and support you need with the AC50 and 1238. Your cost would be $4100 as a member of this forum. email me at [email protected] and I will help you.


----------

